# [SOLVED]Hald nie montuje urządzeń

## kurak

Witam, problem tak jak w temacie, wrzucam płutkę albo jakieś przenośne urządzenie i widzi je, ale "nie może" zamontować go, zwraca taki komunikat. Problem pojawił się przy KDE3, po upgradzie do KDE4 nic się nie zmieniło, kernel gentoo-sources 2.6.30-r2. W logach nic sensownego nie ma, ostatni log z 31 maja b.roku. Jak to rozwiązać?

----------

## SlashBeast

a jestes w grupie plugdev?

----------

## kurak

myślę, że to nie to, bo nawet root ma z tym problemy

----------

## gexcite

A co syslog na to?

----------

## kurak

syslog też nic nie wyrzuca;/

----------

## gexcite

Tu jest ciekawa sugestia

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-774617-highlight-dbus+error+accessdenied.html

----------

## kurak

Wygląda na to, że problem rozwiązany, wielkie dzięki:)

----------

